# Chris Paul got married this past weekend



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

in NC. Congrats and good luck to him and his new bride.

:cheers:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)




----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wedding pics...

http://www.essence.com/2011/10/12/bridal-bliss-exclusive-chris-paul-and-jada-crawleys-wedding/


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

There's a video as well at the bottom of that article. Looks like everyone had a really nice time. Good luck and congrats to The Pauls.


----------

